# RICK ASTLEY IS MAKING A COMEBACKKKK!!!! :O



## yummynbeefy (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMau-DXAeMU

go ahead click it you know you want to


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Not too bad.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 11, 2010)

Not a terrible song, but I don't think he's going to find himself living past Never Gonna Give You Up.  It's similar to Carrie Fisher or Mark Hamill and their roles in Star Wars.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Jun 11, 2010)

spread this it needs to be done for great justice


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, that's awesome


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Not bad at all

(Is it just me or does he look the same as he did 20 years ago?)


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not bad at all
> 
> (Is it just me or does he look the same as he did 20 years ago?)


 
He looks and sounds exactly the same. It's pure awesome.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 11, 2010)

He should have gotten on board a year or two ago, he's kinda jumped the shark already.


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 11, 2010)

The face I see every night in my dreams... finally, the Grandmaster has returned.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 11, 2010)

*drops his glass of water*

Hoooooooly shit


----------



## Bando (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, damn. That was actually decent.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> He should have gotten on board a year or two ago, he's kinda jumped the shark already.



He was waiting for it to all blow over.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 11, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Not a terrible song, but I don't think he's going to find himself living past Never Gonna Give You Up.  It's similar to Carrie Fisher or Mark Hamill and their roles in Star Wars.



Mr. Hamill is better off as the Joker.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 11, 2010)

Good for him, really. I'm happy for him.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

This, this is awesome.

He was right, he never was going to give us up.....


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2010)

Better than expected, actually.


----------



## xcliber (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh snap, this actually sounds really good, and I don't even like this kind of music. 0.o


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 16, 2010)

This song is bad and You should feel bad for liking it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 16, 2010)

Now it's stuck in my head and I can't get it out.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 16, 2010)

Twas better then I expected it would be. Great job.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 16, 2010)

I was expecting this to be a techno/dubstep remix of his Rick Roll song. 

I've gotta say though, this isn't a bad song.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 16, 2010)

Not bad. It's something I might buy.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 16, 2010)

its bad
i guess since everyone's posting their opinions


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 16, 2010)

I foresee a new Generation of Rick rollers, hehe, It was pretty good. definitely surprised it didnt have any modern electronic mixes thrown in there to try and mesh with the current trends.


----------



## Squeak (Jun 17, 2010)

Not my favourite kind of music, but that really isn't bad! Well done Rick Astley.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I foresee a new Generation of Rick rollers, hehe, It was pretty good. definitely surprised it didnt have any modern electronic mixes thrown in there to try and mesh with the current trends.


 Sounds waaaayyyyy "contemporary/modern" to me. (That's a bad thing)


----------

